# Remove the default for "Always use this..." from the "Open With" menu



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Here is a registry change that always opens the "Open With" menu with the box for "Always use this program ...." defaulted to unselected. If your like me then you would rather not have that option to "Always use this program ..." defaulted to Yes. Click on Start>Run, key in RegEdit and press enter. Double left click on each of these in the left pane. Once you've double left clicked on comand you'll see the setting in the right pane. Just right click on it and select Modify.

HKEY_Classes_Root\Unknown\Shell\OpenAs\command

Add a space and %2 to the end of the command, for example

C:\WINDOWS\rundll32.exe shell32.dll,OpenAs_RunDLL %1 %2

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 08-25-2000).]


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Good one, brian. I just helped some guy the other day un-associate (or would that be dis-association or dys-associate or...) a bunch of file extensions that launched amipro because it was the first item in his "open with" list. He or the previous user had associated just about everything with amipro!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I just did the same thing with one of my users at work about a month ago. That's why I started digging around for a way to default it.


----------

